# Making rattle crankbaits



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some pictures showing how I add rattles to my wood crankbaits. This is an example showing a 2-1/4" cedar bait that I recently finished. A hole is drilled through the blank that's large enough for a stainless bearing to slide freely inside of. Using a spade bit, the holes are widened to except the end caps. For those, I cut small circles out of some very thin brass material from an old light fixture. With the bearing inside, the caps are glued down with quick set epoxy and then filled in with epoxy putty. Once the blank is sealed and sanded, it's ready for paint. The end result is a very audible fast rattle that clicks with the slightest side to side movement.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking good!! I like the Firetiger. Can I order one?? Takes a lot of patience to make a nice lure that looks good and works good.


Roscoe


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Roscoe said:


> Looking good!! I like the Firetiger. Can I order one?? Takes a lot of patience to make a nice lure that looks good and works good.
> Roscoe


Thanks a lot Roscoe. As of right now I just make them for my personal collection and a few friends and family. I plan to start selling some soon but it is prohibited on this site.


----------

